
You inspired my sci-fi novel. Care to download a free copy? - charliemagee
Hello HN and the rest of the open source community.<p>Your willingness to freely share your skills, your experience, and links to interesting essays and posts was part of the inspiration for my novel (and helped me make a living with Javascript, HTML and CSS for the past few years.)<p>I&#x27;m making the ebook version of my science fiction novel, The Last Breath, free (for October 12 &amp; 13, 2016 only) as a way to say thanks.
======
charliemagee
Can you help a brother out? Let's see if we can set an Amazon record for sci-
fi downloads in a 24 hour period. A big burst of downloads of my book from
Amazon opens the door for other marketing opportunities. I'd really like to
make a living at writing so I can keep doing it. Your help can make the
difference. Here's the direct link to the book on Amazon:
[https://www.amazon.com/Last-Breath-Charlie-Magee-
ebook/dp/B0...](https://www.amazon.com/Last-Breath-Charlie-Magee-
ebook/dp/B01H5W517W/)

~~~
greenyoda
Thanks for the free download! I've only read the first few pages so far, but
it looks intriguing. I can really identify with your protagonist, who is
skeptical of the latest technology trends. Hopefully, I'll have some time to
read it this weekend.

------
charliemagee
Here's the link to more info on my blog page: [http://mageewrites.com/thank-
you-hacker-news-github-stack-ov...](http://mageewrites.com/thank-you-hacker-
news-github-stack-overflow/)

------
EGKW
No link?

~~~
charliemagee
Man, you are too fast! [https://www.amazon.com/Last-Breath-Charlie-Magee-
ebook/dp/B0...](https://www.amazon.com/Last-Breath-Charlie-Magee-
ebook/dp/B01H5W517W/)

